# Public Hunting Land Brazoria County



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

I am planning on taking my son to dove hunt the W. Hurst Wild Life Management area this weekend. First time to hunt public lands. Anyone hunt this area? Was wondering if we need to check in Friday night or do they limit the amount of dove hunters. Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks,
Chevy


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

No, you can't check in at Justin Hurst WMA until 2 hours before shooting time, and no later than 30 mins. before shooting time. Also, you can't be parked in line at the gate before 7:00 p.m. the day before any hunt.

Remember that this area should be non-toxic shot only. Number 6 steel is perfect. 

The dove hunt will be inside the North Stringfellow gate which is about 5 miles down Hwy. 36 past (east) of the main gate in Jones Creek. If you get to the Brazos River bridge, you've gone too far. Both gates are on the south side of Hwy. 36. 

I believe that adult hunters have to have the Public Hunting Lands permit for this hunt. Don't think you can pay for a single day for the dove hunt.

Please check with the Area Manager at 979-323-9669 or 979-233-8729 for questions and to verify what I posted.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I've duck hunted J.Hurst/Peach Point a lot. Many of the duck hunters have mentioned that the area you mentioned is good dove hunting. 

What Avian posted is concurrent with my belief, but that second phone number should be the best source for "hard facts."

Buy your APH and let us know how it goes!

John


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Also for the dove hunting you dont exactly "check in" like the duck hunters do. You fill out the first half of the piece of paper at the sign/map and then just walk in. No they dont limit the amount of dove hunter's. And yes you will need the Annual Public Hunting permit. Definately get atleast a #6 steel shot, maybe even bigger because i never saw so many birds fly off with a few less feathers than when i hunted there with steel.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update on the check in process, hippyfisher!

Chevy, I like the #6 steel. I did some research with #7 steel and it will blow them away at close range, but it runs out of gas pretty quick. #6 steel is the equivalent of #8 lead, whereas #7 steel is the equivalent of #9 lead.

Your steel loads will shoot a neat, tighter pattern with a shorter shot string. So you have to be "on" or you can miss them clean, or just pull some feathers from the edge of your pattern. 

Improved cylinder will be perfect for most situations.

Let us know how you did.


----------



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. We are excited about opening weekend. Will report back on Monday with how it went!


----------



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

*Update*

Update on how it went. Hunted Saturday morning and afternoon. The place was really nice for hunting. Unfortunately we saw only scattered doves and most were hi flyers in the PM. Son and I need to shoot some more as we only shot two. Found the steel shot to be quite different than lead in terms of reach (maybe I need more practice). Overall a great time and would like to go back when the conditions are better and we have had rain. Thanks to all who posted with information.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I've been to most of the public lands around houston and they are pretty much hit or miss. The improtant thing is you made it out...


----------

